# Has White Dwarf gone down hill?



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Been a avid subscriber to white dwarf for many years. briefly have a two yr gap at around 19 to 21 when i did not buy it, But from the age of 14 to 26 have collected and read every one. 

My question is is White Dwarf getting crap? Last three or four issues have really struggled to read them and there has been some crap articles in it. Jervis Johnston two pages every month is one of them. and the whole crap fluff being invented for new releases (its as if they (really really) can't be bothered to put any thought behind it any more). That and the regular price increases that they are making is putting me off big style.

So what do you think? 

Crap or not post your views as well as your poll. 

Many thanks
CL


----------



## ItsPug (Apr 5, 2009)

Yes. Until the last one I would have said it was more of an advertisement rather than a hobby magazine. Here's hoping they turn it round.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

A few months ago I would have said they were slowly getting better. Now they're just sinking back to the level they were a year ago.
I don't for a minute expect them to get back to the good old days of the 90s and before but it's GW'S magazine and I suppose they can do what they want with it.
I just flick through it in the news agents now and apart from the painting guides (Which are good but after 20+ years in the hobby not that neccessary for me) There is nothing that would make me shell out that kind of money.


----------



## KarlFranz40k (Jan 30, 2009)

I've really noticed a downhill spiral of quality in the short time I've been reading them, when my subscription ran out at the end of last year I just decided I wasn't going to waste any more money on them.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its not been good since waayyyy back at Issue 200.


----------



## Daemonetteboobs (May 31, 2010)

Yes, it's a damn shame that a magazine with so much potential is wasted on nothing but advertisements. Thankfully us hobbyists have other avenues to pursue for worthwhile hobby info.


----------



## Raptors8th (Jul 3, 2009)

$10 a piece for one huge GW add? No thanks.


----------



## Unforgiven302 (Oct 20, 2008)

The last issue of WD I think I bought was way back when 2ed. was just released. They had new rules for the new models and expansion rules for Space Hulk, Hero Quest and such in almost every issue. Back then it was worth getting as there was something new coming out every month or so, and it was the way to get your Warhammer, 40K, Space Hulk etc. updates and info. Now, the internet has done away with WD needing to be in print. It should be a monthly e-zine that you can subscribe to. When I do go to my local GW or LGS, I flip through the latest copy, see nothing of real interest and then laugh at the price on the cover while returning it to the shelf for it to collect the dust it so justly deserves.


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its sad that there used to be a time when you had to get to your local store within a day or two to get your WD issue or you'd miss out if you weren't a subscriber... now at my local, you can get back issues from months ago on the shelf.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

GrizBe said:


> Its sad that there used to be a time when you had to get to your local store within a day or two to get your WD issue or you'd miss out if you weren't a subscriber... now at my local, you can get back issues from months ago on the shelf.


shame you can't get them from a few years back


----------



## Kirby (May 16, 2010)

I stopped my subscription nigh on half a decade ago now and I have trouble even finding them outside of GW these days. I used to walk into newsagents or book stores and have a quick flick through (mainly for cool model pics) but even they don't stock them anymore. Just seems like it's a massive advert for themselves. I miss the stories, good battle reports, "tactics" and things like Chapter Approved or background fluff.


----------



## Blue Liger (Apr 25, 2008)

No, it was never on a hill or at least from when I remember it maybe back in 2001 I think was the last decent WD then it died so I can't recall it being on a hill


----------



## Azkaellon (Jun 23, 2009)

Completely, Gw its self is going down the tube...They only hire "Special" people as there staff now days and don't know anything about there own products......Yes the rhino the guy wanted is a landraider........(when the box says landraider in big print...i love tards)

*cough* 

Anyhow back on topic white dwarf was good for awhile with stats for new units, but due to gws new "Tight Lipped" Approach on everything the magazine is worthless they cant even push there own products do to there crappy management and advertising.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

I found White Dwarf went to crap sometime after 2003. The last time I remember really, really _loving_ White Dwarf was during the Eye of Terror campaign era.

Actually, now that I think about it, I remember when I decided that White Dwarf just wasn't worth reading anymore - it was during the Medusa V worldwide campaign event. There was a battle report between an Ultramarines army and some Necrons and the Space Marine player opted to take silly things like a Captain with a power fist, a Land Raider and a bunch of other stuff that wasn't only a terrible mismatch as far as effectiveness and fluff was concerned, but would just generally be worthless (or even counter-productive) against his opponent. At this point, I just couldn't stand the stupid anymore and canceled my subscription. I've only bought two issues of White Dwarf since that day and only did so because they released the 4th edition Blood Angels Codex there.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

the only decent white dwarves are from 320 back after that it just got really dodgy


----------



## cruor angelus silicis (Jan 13, 2010)

Yeah, definitely been going downhill for quite some time. The last issue was no different and that was with the new editor at the helm. Hopefully a couple of issues in and he can turn it round to what it used to be, a bloody good read. I've got issues going back to issue 98 and they were so much better back in the good old days!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

As others have said, why would I pay $12AUD for a big ad? I can watch them on TV for free.


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

What should GW put in their magazines then?


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

Shadow Hawk said:


> What should GW put in their magazines then?


Ah... Articles? Or is that just crazy talk?


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

But they already include articles, I just want to know what people are complaining about and want.


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

In short: Less ads and more *quality* articles. 

A price drop would also be nice, as it is I can buy a new novel for the same price (or 2-4 2nd-hand ones).


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Shadow Hawk said:


> What should GW put in their magazines then?


Back to the old days... Card cut-outs for war-gear cards or spell cards, or even terrain or rules cheat sheets.

Proper battle reports where the results aren't fixed. 

Special character rules. Sargeant Centurius anyone?

Free basic models. I always used to use this for messing about with paint effects.

Articles you actually wanted to read about the hobby. Terrain making, conversion ideas etc.


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Last one I bought was AMAZING..... But that was several years ago, I just dont bother now.


----------



## King Gary (Aug 13, 2009)

I don't know about the battle reports, aside from my issue with how they're written nowadays, like some story with a narrative (which i think might increase the impression that they're fixed) i don't know what they're trying to do. I feel the main target for the reports is for those collectors that don't get to play often, so that they can still keep in contact with what the hobby's mainly about, the fighting.

Bearing that in mind I think you could argue that some of the more 'questionable' troops selections are intentional, a sort of this is what not to do thing. I think they are aimed at the less experienced gamer, unfortunately with the way they're (usually) reported nowadays it's actually very hard to follow. A good battle report recently was the Beastmen vs empire and brettonia one (UK WD 362), they discussed some of the descisions they had to make and what they thought of at the time rather than trying to make it into a story.

I'd love to be a fly on the wall in the office when they're deciding on the forces to use in the reports, to find out if the guys fighting think they really are using their best force or if there's orders to take particular models.


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

King Gary said:


> I don't know about the battle reports, aside from my issue with how they're written nowadays, like some story with a narrative (which i think might increase the impression that they're fixed) i don't know what they're trying to do. I feel the main target for the reports is for those collectors that don't get to play often, so that they can still keep in contact with what the hobby's mainly about, the fighting.
> 
> Bearing that in mind I think you could argue that some of the more 'questionable' troops selections are intentional, a sort of this is what not to do thing. I think they are aimed at the less experienced gamer, unfortunately with the way they're (usually) reported nowadays it's actually very hard to follow. A good battle report recently was the Beastmen vs empire and brettonia one (UK WD 362), they discussed some of the descisions they had to make and what they thought of at the time rather than trying to make it into a story.
> 
> I'd love to be a fly on the wall in the office when they're deciding on the forces to use in the reports, to find out if the guys fighting think they really are using their best force or if there's orders to take particular models.


Haha, I read some of that report (since I got 2 copies of WD with an order for free. Guess they can't sell them anymore. Wonder why?) and it was pretty funny reading their after the game thoughts. It was all like "I blame my opponent and my dice rolls. And I lost because I was boastful." 
Funny, because the way I see it was that you lost because you moved like a blind pigeon, charged the beastmen bait units without a moment of thought and generally played like a jellyfish with a tumor the size of Mick Jaggers mouth. 

Yeah, that battlerep was so full of amazingly useful tactics. It was like the fountain of youth for my rusty fantasy experience.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

I stopped buying White Dwarf and indeed went out of the hobby back in around 1990/91 because it had become an advert, even back then. 
And then came that fateful day in 1995 when Necromunda got its first front cover, round about 189, I think. I bought the magazine and realised that they'd finally got around to releasing a watered down version of "Confrontation", a game which they'd been publishing and play-testing back in the better editions of White Dwarf back when I'd still been buying and collecting it.
That was it. The bastards had me again... 
First it was the game. Then the initial six gangs. Then all my old models came out and saw the light of day for the first time in years... 
And fifteen years later? White Dwarf is still an advert...


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

I finished with my subscription a couple of months ago, this months is really the only one I want since it has Spearhead rules in (although, I don't see much time to play with lots of tanks..). But I used to think that it was WD that was keeping me in the hobby, but its not, its forums and friends...

EDIT: Also, I realised that when a new army was coming out, they seemed to "fix" it so that the new army won, but that is really just a advert trying to get the 9 year old to get mummy to buy it...


----------



## The Sullen One (Nov 9, 2008)

I'm probably in the wrong crowd here, but White Dwarf is an excellent magazine. The articles are good, interesting, and well-written. The format is well laid out and there's a nice balance between adverts and features.

Yes they advertise their stuff, its their magazine, and okay I wouldn't mind a 40k battle report that didn't feature the Imperium, but it's still a good magazine.

You want a publication that's gone downhill, look somewhere else.


----------



## neilbatte (Jan 2, 2008)

If we're wishlisting about what would make WD great again then for me it would have to be well thought out battle reports with gamers armies, More actual words that are'nt just buy this it costs x amount (The picture content is far to high if i'm paying that much for pictures i 'll just buy porn)
A quick scan through the internet forums gives me more motivation to buy/ paint/ convert than WD does now which seems wrong for the foremost magazine promoting the hobby and if I want to feel pressured into buying new shiny stuff I'll just go to my local workshop as It's free (if you don't count noseplugs and aspirin.)


----------



## chromedog (Oct 31, 2007)

The question isn't "Has White Dwarf gone down hill?" but how far down the poop chute has it slid?

It is a far, far cry from what it was to what it is now.
For us, here in the antipodes, it started its slide with the removal of the local team, and its replacement with generic, flavourless and generally wrong "battle reports" taken from the original UK edition.

Now it's just the UK edition with local pages at the back showing the stores, dealers and events that will be running (and in most cases, local prices for goods*)




* This months didn't show the prices for the two biggies of "spearhead".

The Fire prism and the manticore kits. A day before release, my local store still hadn't been told.


----------



## nickossj (Jun 19, 2010)

*White Dwarf , Crap?*

It has changed a lot over recent years , it has gone from a multi-manufacturer, multi-game system gaming magazine with many different, really interesting ideas from different genres and a cartoon strip ( Thrud ) to ,frankly a catelogue. Gone is the sense of humour too , and we wouldnt be so annoyed with it if the models wern't so bloody expensive, . Cmon GW you have a world-wide monopoly .Give your loyal regiment of White-shields a break and put a sale on once in a while ( you can afford it)


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

The good old days of buy 2 box sets get 1 free. those were the days...


----------



## TerranRaida (Jul 28, 2009)

the best thing that came from white dwarf lately was the spearhead expansion.


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

TerranRaida said:


> the best thing that came from white dwarf lately was the spearhead expansion.


Which really isn't saying much.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

TerranRaida said:


> the best thing that came from white dwarf lately was the spearhead expansion.


But again that was all about promoting people to buy more tanks, which happens to come out after the 10,0000th price increase.


----------



## CLT40k (Jun 18, 2010)

The advert posing as an article sucks... I have the internet... so WD is not where I'll first see the new BA models.
The battle reports generally suck. The only nice thing about them is the pictures, but the tactics and lists do NOT represent what most of us play every week. 
The painting guides are pretty good.
It would be nice to have a lot more on modeling... building stuff from scratch... 

In general, the feeling I get is that if it's not geared towards generating revenue for the company, then it won't go into WD. So, I never expect to see anything like the "build a bunker out of plasticard" articles. Or how about "how to scratch build a titan" type articles... 

Which is really sad... face it, we're all willing to pay the prices you've set on models... give us something we can't buy.... Either winning tactics/how to make stuff/how to paint awesome, etc.... And until you start to get that sort of content into the mag, then I won't be giving you $8 monthly....


----------



## nightfish (Feb 16, 2009)

Shadow Hawk said:


> What should GW put in their magazines then?


The same as they did when Paul Sawyer was in charge. 

Tale of four gamers, guest writers for articles, 4 way battle reports, new ways to play the game i.e. 40k in 40 minutes, path to glory. 



CLT40k said:


> It would be nice to have a lot more on modeling... building stuff from scratch...


They had a 'conversion corner' in the UK ed but it went the way of the dodo.


----------



## VanitusMalus (Jun 27, 2009)

Honestly top of my list is to make the magazine relevant versus the website. If they perhaps made the website retail only and put the hobby into the magazine maybe it would give a boost in relevance, I don't know.

I would love to see a change in battle reports, sorry but the piss poor examples they've had as of late rob the game of it's credibility and makes it just another cool looking toy. I would love to see battle reports either written as a story (like that of the first Space Wolves vs. Orks tale or The Third Battle For Armageddon) or used as a tactical guide for players. I don't care about the new army and it's shiny new toys getting three thousand chances to win I want to see a well fought battle and if the new army gets it's ass handed to it, than so be it, hell honestly the guy/girl who wrote the codex should play the new army, they should be the "expert" on them anyway. 

A return to hobbyist articles creating terrain, painting tips, etc. opened up to all players not just GW staff. Chapter Approved would make a nice return as long as they didn't go overboard with it. Also adding cool rules and scenarios randomly would make for a nice addition (eventhough I didn't like the initial idea of Spearhead (back when I thought it was going to be a new book to buy) the fact it was released in WD made it better.

Maybe also adding some articles featuring the black library and forge world not just adverts in the beginning of the magazine AND DEFINITELY a return to the random 40K fiction story that just popped up out of nowhere. I really miss that.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

TerranRaida said:


> the best thing that came from white dwarf lately was the spearhead expansion.


the way that was hyped up I was expecting a fantastic new fresh way of playing 40k, instead we got a few pages of rubbish and then told to piss off and download the rest, and sign up while your at it.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


> the way that was hyped up I was expecting a fantastic new fresh way of playing 40k, instead we got a few pages of rubbish and then told to piss off and download the rest, and sign up while your at it.


Yeah, I have to admit, that you need a fortune of models, just to play the damn thing... I would much rather stick to Apoc or Planetstrike as an add on game...


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Just had a friend telling me who's just played his first game of spearhead... he said it didn't add that much to the game so tis no wonder it was a free expansion.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

GrizBe said:


> Just had a friend telling me who's just played his first game of spearhead... he said it didn't add that much to the game so tis no wonder it was a free expansion.


Exactly, I would presume it only allows you to take as many tanks as you like... Kinda like a Tank Apocalypse, which really sucks imo. Much prefer a game with tactics.


----------



## DonFer (Apr 23, 2010)

ChaosRedCorsairLord said:


> The good old days of buy 2 box sets get 1 free. those were the days...


I think the days when you could buy 30!, yes 30 models per 9.99 pounds were the best days. I mean c'mon 9.99 for 30 plastic models... it's almost like a wet dream...:grin:

And $12 for a WD issue, WTH are they thinking. Frankly with that kind of mone I rather buy a couple of Maxim issues, at least they make me laugh, oh and of course the babes are not at all bad either!


----------



## Inquisitor Malaclypse (Dec 6, 2008)

oh it absolutely has.

this is the same magazine that told you info. on how to convert, paint, and read batreps on their specialist games, but now it's all adverts for LotR, 40K, and WFB.

no more Skullz program, fluff only articles (Index Astartes, any one) exposition on Epic or BFG, or how to kit bash a tank from something.

and $9 for one...well, do the math. if i don't read WD for 4 mos. i have a box set of models.

if there is anyone official reading this, please fix it. i mean, when WD was still good i was inspired to try to play Inquisitor, BFG, and Epic. the only reason i didn't was because at the point even the 40K scene in my area was non existant.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

"The best thing that came from white dwarf lately was the spearhead expansion."

It's not so much "Apocalypse Now" as "Apocalypse Lite"...


----------



## bitsandkits (Mar 18, 2008)

I think its pretty safe to say that white dwarf isnt how it used to be, but the gaming world isnt the way it used to be, GW no longer have the captive audience it once had, with online sales and internet fan forums and quality hobby articles and tutorials online from non GW sources, the pages of white dwarf no longer are needed to feed the craft or fluff side of the hobby that they once were in my opinion. GW no longer support Bitz so conversions are not a priority any more plus GW have been doing a lot of work to provide every codex entry with a model, so kit bashing a land raider to be a ork battle wagon and such is no longer required, the same goes for say the missing tyranid codex entries, they dont want you to scratch build your own they want you to wait until they do a second wave.The same goes for scenery,game boards etc etc.
White Dwarf has changed but it has changed because the company has changed and the company has changed because we the consumer have wanted the pretty things that we once had to build ourselves. 

I have thought long and hard about GW in recent days, many people seem pretty unhappy with them at the moment, it seems the recent price rise was a step too far for alot of people on this forum and others, more so than other rises, maybe its the world cup or BP oil spill or some other under current who knows. 

Anyway i was thinking about it and no matter how many times people say it, alot of people simply cannot separate GW the company from the GW the hobby,If history has taught us anything its that prices of GW products have always risen and even back in the good old days(80's-90s) i struggled to pay for the hobby and would have liked it to be cheaper, White dwarf will always be and always has been a sales tool and GW are always going to do things how they want to do it at the speed decided by them.
Let the fan boy chumps who buy everything get taken in by sales pitch and just concentrate on enjoying your hobby your way, Its actually relatively cheaper to be in the hobby now than it was when i started, yes granted things were cheaper back then, but you only had one price option and one outlet, so if i wanted 10 marines for £10 then £10 was what i was going to pay so if i only had £9 i wasnt getting those marines, these days with the net,ebay and indie traders your money can go further relatively speaking and you have options.
Anyway i have ended my white dwarf addiction in a manner of speaking, I have stopped my subscription and opted to browse and buy if i like what i see, its the way i buy models and if the last year was anything to go buy i would only buy maybe 3 out of the 12 issues so thats money i can spend on other things like grot tanks.I dont really blame the editors of WD i think they have a pretty tight brief and it pretty much writes itself much like the codexes and rule books.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

One thing that grates me is the way they'll publish a "Tactica" article about, let's say, Troop Transports. 
And all that the article will be is a list, complete with pictures, of all the Troop Transports that are currently available. There'll be a couple of stats chucked in here and there to pad it out. But there'll be no actual tactics, just a list of all the currently available product that comes under that particular banner.
Oh, and later in the same issue they'll print a double page of most, if not all, of the products previously shown with details of price and how to order them.

We don't get any tactics, but at least we get a couple of pretty pictures printed twice, eh?
Good job that I know I can get all the tactics I'll ever need here on the Heresy On-Line forums.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

So the latest issue of White Dwarf is upon us. All it is is one long advert for Warhammer. There is absolutely nothing for 40K or Lord Of The Rings. In the past, I've felt cheated when the only 40K item that they've run has been a stock article about painting a couple of 40K models. But this takes the biscuit. Not one piece on any of the other systems. It doesn't even mention the other game systems on the front cover. it's cost me £4.50 to buy a 100 page advertising flyer for a game that I've never played and have no intention of ever playing. 
It's a sick joke.


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

Lol, everyone has their opinion, but I love the White Dwarf magazine! Ever since I bought my first one (364? the 5th Edition of 40k was released...) I have just missed one, maybe two, and they were in the gap between the 5th edition magazine and the new Space Marine Codex one... Bast magazine ever, thats for sure!


----------



## ChaosRedCorsairLord (Apr 17, 2009)

^ Try to get a WD from 10-12 years ago. It will blow your fucking mind. My first WD's all fell apart after 2 months because I read them so much. Now if I have a spare 5 minutes I just go into the news-agent, have a glance through the current WD, read the one disappointing article and then buy some skittles to cheer myself up.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

"Try to get a WD from 10-12 years ago. It will blow your fucking mind."

I've bought every White Dwarf since around issue 65, apart from a period of about 3 years or so in the early 90's. It's never blown my mind. Blow my top maybe...


----------



## Doelago (Nov 29, 2009)

I like White Dwarf the way it is right now, for now it tells quite a lot about the new products, unlike around nro 300, when there was nothing of the new stuff in the articles! I want them to tell me about the product and tell me why it is so awesome!


----------



## SeerKarandras (Jun 24, 2010)

I actually dug up some old WD's issue 199, 204 and 205

I forgot how good they used to be. Maybe I am just getting old but the new magazine is lacking. I like to compare it to NASCAR. Its all cookie cutter marketing with no substance.

There is no Character. Jervis is the only old schooler still writing really. I want articles on conversions, articles about campaigns, battle reports played by decent players with armies that are not advertising the flavor of the month. Cover the damn specialist games.

Hell GW barely really supported them when they released games like battle fleet gothic and nercomunda. Gives the games some time sheesh.

I would like to see the Citadel Journal return with all its goodness. Fan articles, chapter approved rules, modeling tips and tricks.



Back in my day WD didn't suck and dadburnit thats the way we liked it!


----------



## Shadow Hawk (Apr 26, 2009)

I don't think it's that bad to be honest, the articles are decent and I especially like the painting/modelling articles, the one about skin was really helpful and some others have stood out to me.

Why complain that this month is entirely fantasy? A new rulebook is being released, so this should be the centre of attention. I'm sure when 40k 6th edition is released, all you 40k players will be happy and others let down.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

although I don't like WD complaining about this months is pretty dumb, the cover does tell you whats inside afterall


----------



## JeroenFM (Nov 25, 2008)

I used to play Fantasy in the late 90s, so I still have quite a few old WDs. The first I ever bought had a Necromunda battle report, of all things, and I fondly remember reading all about the Thorskinson's Island campaign, which was a blueprint for a 5th edition WHF campaign that could be run in your local gaming community, with monthly updates. I quit playing Fantasy after my local store stopped stocking GW products, and there was no other store within range of my allowance and paper round salary.

Two years ago I started playing 40K and subscribed to WD. The magazine is different from what it was, and I liked the old format better. Still, I find it useful, if only for the painting guides and army showcases.

As for last issue: it's been a while since I've seen a WD episode entirely focused on a single game, but it has happened before. I think it's a good sign. I'd rather have no 40K articles than one or two half-assed ones that only discuss an army I don't have (anything other than Eldar) in a play-style I don't use (anything besides regular)


----------



## piemaster (Oct 9, 2009)

WD is pretty terrible now. What bothers me most is that people don't boycott it in any real numbers. Everyone says its rubbish (well most people I hear of), but people keep on buying it. I stopped ages ago and I haven't missed much. Join the boycott if you don't like it and stop buying it. Oh, and tell GW that its pants otherwise WD won't change. Crossing your fingers simply won't cut it.


----------



## Pssyche (Mar 21, 2009)

"I would like to see the Citadel Journal return with all its goodness. Fan articles, chapter approved rules, modeling tips and tricks."

Nah, as much as it was brilliant in its day (and it was), the Journal has been replaced by websites such as the one you are reading now. And what did you get when it was being published? Once every two months you'd get two pages of letters (maybe 8-10), a couple of conversions and modelling tips with very grainy, indistinct black and white pictures to illustrate, an ongoing campaign, some house rules and a couple of articles relating to what are now called "Specialist Games". As good as this content was in its day, people nowadays wouldn't put up with such a small amount of material for perhaps £5 every two months when they can access an infinite amount more (granted of somewhat variable quality) via the internet for free.
In my opinion, the biggest mistake they made with the Journal was when they replaced it with a magazine for each system, they each lasted around 18 months and died. The magazines may have pressaged the advent of and tried to compete with, what is now available for free on-line, but effectively you were expected to buy several magazines together costing around £20 or read it on-line for nothing. Only one winner there.
I think what they should have done with the Journal is make it into an On-Line Official Compendium of the cherry-picked best of what the web has to offer, all accessable via Games Workshop's website, with the best of those articles grouped together by system and available as "Chapter Approved" pdf's for download.
But that will never happen because there's no money in it for them.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Took out a sub in 2008-2009. Did not renew. Nuff said.
On the other hand i am still looking for a copy of 139(i think) the old edition with the release of the 40k ork rules Waaggh the orks. That was cool. I miss the old wd.


----------



## CaptainLoken (May 13, 2009)

Well decided now (though was 99.9 per cent b4) 

That i shall no longer be getting WD as most people have views that agree with me.

Thanks for voting by the way. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:k:k::so_happy::so_happy::laugh::laugh::wink::wink:


----------



## asianavatar (Aug 20, 2007)

Just a note, it is still crap, but it has gotten better recently so I think there is still some hope for it.


----------



## nocturnalK (Jun 15, 2010)

shaantitus said:


> Took out a sub in 2008-2009. Did not renew. Nuff said.
> On the other hand i am still looking for a copy of 139(i think) the old edition with the release of the 40k ork rules Waaggh the orks. That was cool. I miss the old wd.


Hmm, im trying to think?, i have a few of the older mags in a box.. this rings a bell i may have a copy of it in the box. 

One thing i know i have is the 40k battles suppliment for WD from 1995 , oh those days


----------



## Abomination (Jul 6, 2008)

I buy White Dwarf every month and I have no problem at all. I started reading the mag back in 2004. I think it's fine, like the entire 40k hobby as a whole.


----------



## Stella Cadente (Dec 25, 2006)

Abomination said:


> I buy White Dwarf every month and I have no problem at all. I started reading the mag back in 2004. I think it's fine, like the entire 40k hobby as a whole.


----------



## Marneus Calgar (Dec 5, 2007)

Stella Cadente said:


>


:laugh::laugh::laugh:


I think that because of the publicity for the mag, you generally know whats in it, about 3 months before it comes out you know if you want it or not... I also don't like the fact when you want to walk into GW and ask for a WD they end up trying to get you to buy a new bloody sub. Thats what also ruins it for me, the constant "BUY OUR MAG, ITS FULL OF ADVERTS, YOU'LL LOVE IT".


----------

